# NY/MASS/CONN Cruze



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

anyone from around here?


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm from western CT. How about you?


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

albany


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Brewster,NY on the Danbury,CT border

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Northern Westchester County, NY - 20 mins from Conn.


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

gotta get a something together with a bunch of cruze owners


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

nyc/ Warwick ny


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> nyc/ Warwick ny


I work just over the border from Warwick at Mountain Creek. I Drive through your town every day.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

MA, but I'm in Hartford every day for work.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Albany area - checking in!


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boston area here. I do drive all over though.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I live in North Attleboro area (south of boston) but commute to Groton, CT every day for work. Got the diesel!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

North East MA, 30-40 minutes north of Boston.


How about we start planning a meet for next summer.
I did a quick search and Thompson International Speedway in Connecticut seems to be the right spot, about halfway between NYC and Boston.
Some autocrossing there with our Cruzen should be some fun.


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Sounds good to me 



EcoDave said:


> North East MA, 30-40 minutes north of Boston.
> 
> 
> How about we start planning a meet for next summer.
> ...


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome!
But never mind the Thompson Track, it is crazy expensive!
Limited to 5 people for $2,500 ($500 per person)
Thompson Speedway Track Rental Information

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know all the same it wouldn't be so bad perhaps to do a Fall Foliage run meet with maybe a dinner afterwards if anyone is interested. Maybe we could plan out a local route and do some New England seafood type dinner? Just an idea!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just a thought. Although it may annoy some Jet's and Giants fans. 

Patriot Place would be a great place to do it. Enough parking and plenty of stuff to do once you're there. We could have the meet and then have lunch at CBS Scene


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

Northwest CT


----------



## H0TR0D (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm in Connecticut, bristol area.


----------

